# ECU swap mk4



## Jermbo (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm planning on buying a new ecu for my mk4. I'm buying this ecu since it has a giac chip already on it. My question is what do I have to do to get this ecu to work for my car. The car it came off of was an 02 vw gti with a six speed. My car is an 02 vw gti 1.8t with a five speed. So again what all do I have to do to get this ecu to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Does the part number on the ECU end in ML? Sounds like you have the ECU out of a 337 GTI, that or a 2002.5 with a 24V :laugh:

You need to get the immobilizer defeated, you can contact Gonzo Tuning or a number of other individuals on the forum that perform this service. With that done it will swap right in, the only thing with keeping the 6-speed file is that it could mess with your cruise control.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Couldn't he just adapt it using vcds

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Adapt the IMMO ( dealer required for this ) or Defeat as posted above. 

Defeat would be the easiest method.


----------



## Jermbo (Jan 14, 2014)

See the new ecu is from an awp motor and mine is an awp. So if I defeat the immobilizer I would run into issues with my cruise control but if I adapt it (don't know how) then my cruise control would work.


----------



## Jermbo (Jan 14, 2014)

What do you guys think? What's the most efficient way to rock this? I'd still like to use my cruise and everything


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, the only sure fire way to have it 100% is to install a 5 speed ecu.

There are people that report no issues in the config that you're saying, There is only one way to find out... Right?


----------



## Jermbo (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok so what all would I need to do then? Just defeat the immobilizer. What about the cruise...


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

For the cruise to definitely work you have two options. You can sell the ECU you have now and buy a HS or LP box and have someone defeat the immobilizer on that, or you can have someone flash new software on the ECU you have now for a 5 speed car.


----------



## Human Garbage (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not quite sure from your posts if you have an ECU, or still in the process of getting one. Anyhow, usually any of the ECUs in a 'family' will be interchangeable. Your stock ECU is HS part of the VAG100 ECU family. Here is a list of those:

VAG100
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2002 1.8T 06A906032HS S0006
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2002 6-spd 1.8T 06A906032ML S0001
VW Golf,Bora EURO MY2002 1.8T 06A906032HJ S0002
VW Golf,Bora EURO MY2003 1.8T 06A906032KP S0203
VW Golf,Bora EURO MY2001 1.8T 06A906032EN S0002
VW Golf,Jetta NA MY2002 Auto 1.8T 180hp 06A906032HF S0005
Audi A3, Seat Leon Cupra EURO MY2002 1.8T 180hp 06A906032HN S0001
Audi A3, Seat Leon Cupra EURO MY2002 1.8T 06A906032HK S0002
Audi A3, Seat Leon Cupra EURO MY2003 1.8T 06A906032HR S0001
Audi A3, Seat Leon Cupra EURO MY2002 1.8T 06A906032HP S0001
Audi TT NA MY2002 1.8T 180HP 8N0906018AL S0004
Audi TT EURO MY2001 1.8T 180hp 8N0906018AQ S0001
Audi TT EURO MY2002 1.8T 180HP 8N0906018AM S0001
Audi TT EURO MY2003 1.8T 180HP 8N0906018AP S0001

Just look for one of those for a replacement ECU. I got mine off FleaBay for $90 shipped. It took me a few days to find a matching HS at a good price but if you are patient it won't be an issue.

As for the 6 speed SW on a 5 speed, while I haven't done it myself, but I've heard it works from a few people on line. Like the other guy above said all you can do is try. Barring that working, there are original HS bins on the Web. All you would need is a cheap KKL cable and flashing software to put it on your new ECU...


----------



## Jermbo (Jan 14, 2014)

what is this HS and LP you speak of? haha sorry guys just not to familiar with the ecu and technical parts of the cars...


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

When I did a Wideband conversion the only wideband ECU I found around @ 100$ was from 6spd anni with HN, but when I install it I had the cruise control fault code even my cruise control was off!!! So when I flash the car with Maestro base file the code went off.

Cheers,


----------



## Human Garbage (Jan 3, 2014)

Jermbo said:


> what is this HS and LP you speak of? haha sorry guys just not to familiar with the ecu and technical parts of the cars...


The last letters in the part # of the ECU. i.e. 06A906032*HS* or 06A906032*PL*. Some only have one letter at the end, mostly Audis. The part # is what you should be searching with on Ebay to find a spare to replace your GIAC ECU. Yours should end in 'HS' for a 2002 MY 5-speed...

I've flashed HN and PL on my HS box with no issues, so it is safe to say either of those ECUs should work. Its pretty simple to flash a bin from an HS onto one of those if you find one.


----------



## Jermbo (Jan 14, 2014)

awesome! thank you guys. will get the part number of the new ecu later and post it and will take my current one out and post that number... 

so no other pointers?
cuise control issues?
transmission issues? swapping a 5 speed tranny ecu to a six speed tranny ecu?

appreciate all of the advice guys!


----------



## Human Garbage (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think you will have any issues with the five speed vs six. I've heard of guys doing it. The 'gangi' (gear) calculation will be off obviously, but I doubt that really will make for a problem. Then again, ME7 is complex enough anything is possible...


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

I've swapped a 5speed 2002 ECU (with aftermarket software/immbo defeated) into my 2004 6speed. No issues with cruise control or performance.


----------



## Jermbo (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok guys got the last two numbers/letters! They are PL! So I'm thinking it should be interchangeable right? I' mean after the immo defeat of course... If this is true I need some refrences for the immo defeat! I'm in minot, North Dakota so the closer the better! Let me know guys!


----------



## Human Garbage (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah the PL should work fine. That is a 20AE ECU. Its a six speed but should work in your car. STOICH did the same thing the other way around, so it should be all good.

I'm nowhere near you or I would sort you out on the immo front. Hopefully you can find someone local. 

Barring that, get a cheap USB > OBD cable on Ebay then start reading up on Nefmoto on how to do it yourself. Basically you build a bench flashing rig and use software from there to program your 95040 (immo) chip. I did it that way myself. Worked great because you can pull the data off the chip in your original ECU and then flash to your new one. I did that and retained my immo. Just plugged in the new ECU and drove... No immo issues and my keys were all paired. Its a bit of effort, but not much cash.


----------



## treenchfoot (Jan 20, 2014)

*2001 jetta 1.8T immobilizer flashing*

hi people I replaced my euc with a numbers matching ecu. I have a 2001 jetta Wolfsburg and replaced my 06A 906 032 dL ECU with one from a 2001 jetta 1.8T ( same numbers on ECU) and now when I turn over to start it will fire up and die.:sly:
if I try to start it agin with out turning the key to off (pull key out) the car will just turn over ( no fire). if I turn the key to off and try to start it again it will fire up and then quit.
sounds like I have to break the ecu code? who does this kind of thing chep?( I live in Parry sound ONT:laugh 
the reson for changing it in the first place was when I would give her some gas she felt like she lost her power, some times with the gas down u can feel POWER...not so much...POWER....not so much. 
other times at the same RPM she will have lots of power.

any info about the e bay usb obll softwhere where to get info about flashing your own ECU immo codes would be a great help guys:beer:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

You can adapt the IMMO decently easy on IMMO2, you could look at getting it defeated as well.

But, your previous issue was not the ECU.


----------



## ddillenger (Oct 27, 2012)

*Beware*

Beware, a lot of aftermarket flashes are tied to the eeprom where the immobilizer is stored! If this is the case, adapting it is a surefire way to render the ecu inoperative.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Not true


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## Human Garbage (Jan 3, 2014)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Not true


What is not true? What ddillinger stated? He is right... If he wasn't, people could just clone commercial tunes using a cheap kkl cable through the OBD port. That doesn't happen.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

I know, my response was directed at previous posters. On my tapatalk dillingers post was on the next page, and I didn't see it.

Should've quoted :facepalm:


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------

